# My usually super regular cycle completely messed up after ICSI



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Dear all, 
I have had 19 IUI treatments and this year 2 IVF/ICSI treatments out of which I now still have 2 Snowbies in Daycare in the clinic. But after the second failed ICSI treatment my always so regular cycle has changed dramatically. Now I have clear red blood(no cloths and not a lot) with the ovulation but that is not 1 day but several days. This is the 2nd month that I have problems. I also feel as if I get my period with tummy and back aches. 
My clinic says that I can just come for the FET and we will see afterwards. But I think that is just daft! I am not using my precious Snowbies if my uterus in not in good shape while I know there is a problem!

Did anyone ever experience the same that the cycle is messed up and how long did it take before it returned to normal? And did you use anything like herbs or got any medication to make it better? 

Thanks so much for your reactions!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Tammy,

I never got my (previously regular) cycle back again after my first OE IVF, it was all over the place. It didn't matter for me as I have tubal infertility and natural conception is impossible anyway. I took the pill to regulate it in between subsequent IVFs which was fine and didn't delay my next treatment.

Sorry if this doesn't help, it must be very frustrating to lose your regular cycle if you are able to try naturally in between IVFs, but you can be controlled medically for your FET without needing to have regular periods, just like I was for my DE cycle, which worked!

Best of luck,

B xxx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Bombsh, have you experienced having stomach and back aches after your ovulation and before your period? I sometimes have cramps and pain and then later I find something that should have stayed inside in the toilet. The wallpaper sometimes peals off so to speak. Did you use any natural capsules to try to get it to normalise again?


----------

